
VentureBeat: Southern Cal overtakes New England in start-up activity - ereldon
http://venturebeat.com/2007/04/24/southern-cal-overtakes-new-england-in-start-up-activity/
======
imp
For those who prefer a nice pretty graph to their black-and-white table:

<http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pduUBxhjbJPfWKalnsvFaew>

